# Impossible to find replacement screen for Zenbook?



## TheKirk (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi guys.

I own an *Azus Zenbook Ux31e ry009v*, and the screen is messed up. You probably know the drill: It started with one little crack, and now half of the screen is black, green and yellow with dead pixels.

I _could_ get someone to fix it for me, but I'd rather save some money and replace it myself. It should be fairly easy, and I'm willing to take the risk.

However, it seems to be absolutely impossible to find a new screen for this model. *Everywhere* I look it's 'temporary out of stock' or 'discontinued'. 
I don't know why - it's not even that old (1½ years give or take).

So now I ask for your help to find me a place where I can buy a screen that suits this laptop. Maybe I'm just an idiot..  

These are the stats as far as I can tell:

Size: 13.3-inch WideScreen (11.3"x7.1")
Resolution: WXGA++ (1600x900) HD+ 
Type: Glossy 
Backlight type: LED


Side question: Since I have to replace it anyway - what would it take to upgrade the screen to a touch-sensitive one (other than a compatible screen, of course)?

Side question 2: I could also use a new power supply 'entrance' (What's that called? Where you plug the power cord in the PC?). Can I replace that, and where can I find a replacement?


THANK you very much!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi there is a video here about replacement https://www.laptopscreen.com/english/model/ASUS/ZENBOOK~UX31E-RY009V/
I see what you mean about it being out of stock I did see 2 on ebay.co.uk New Asus Zenbook UX31E-RY009V Laptop Screen 13.3" LED BACKLIT HD+ | eBay
and ebay.com 13 3 bit pricey though


----------



## TheKirk (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for your reply.

Wow, yearh, they really are a little more than a bit priced. Add another £100 and I bet I can find a new Zenbook for those money instead.

Isn't it possible to find a screen that will fit and work, that isn't necessarily made for this exact machine? The other places I found it (where it's sold out) it's listed at around $80, which I'm willing to pay.. But not really much more than that.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I doubt you will find anything things like where the wiring is set up and connections could be slightly different but no harm in looking into 13.3 " screens


----------



## TheKirk (Mar 18, 2010)

Could you recommend anything? What would you buy if you were in this situation (other than the ebay ones)?

I accept that it might be a screen from another brand, and I recognize that your recommendation is at my own risk.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this site might provide some info that you could use for a search ie this screen Asus UX30 13.3'' HD 1366x768 LED Glossy
this is there search page Laptop Screens, Laptop LCD Panels Asus A EEE PC F G K M N U X - PSA Parts co uk


----------



## TheKirk (Mar 18, 2010)

I couldn't help noticing that the one you linked to has 40 connector pins. Mine only has 30, so I assume it doesn't fit. Furthermore, the resolution is low er.

But what if I could find a screen with the same size, same number of pins but higher/lower resolution? Would that fit, or does the resolution HAVE to be the same?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi it was not meant as a match merely that the site had some Asus screens I did say you would use it to search


----------



## bulo30 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi I found a cheaper one on ebay:
New Asus Zenbook UX31E-RY009V Laptop Screen 13.3" LED BACKLIT HD+ | eBay

Notice the right model number but they state a Full HD 1920*1080 panel.

Screen replacement is a bit trickier on this zenbook than a normal laptop because the screen bezel appears to be glued to the screen assembly:

https://www.laptopscreen.com/English/model/asus/ZENBOOK~UX31E-RY009V/ (Screen replacement video)

If you want to proceed to repair yourself I would suggest you try to remove the faulty the screen first to see if you can do it yourself.
When you manage to do this you can check the part number of your original screen so you order the right one. If you are not sure send a message to the seller and ask for compatibility.

Watch out for static electricity when working on hardware. Allways ground yourself before touching components. It could mess up your laptop.

Just take your time and don't try to rush te repair.

To replace the Power Jack it will require soldering. So that's not a fix anybody can do: Asus ux31e ux30 ux31 emsf4 laptop power jack repair socket input port connector replacement - YouTube

Success onyour project.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

I have purchased display screen from here, LAPTOP & TABLET LCD SCREEN FROM $34.99. Screen Replacement
Your ASUS: ASUS ZENBOOK UX31E-RY009V Notebook Display Replacement | LAPTOP & TABLET LCD SCREEN FROM $34.99. although it is temporarily out of stock


----------



## AUX31E (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello everyone.
I am having the exact same problem as TheKirk with my screen (ASUS UX31E RY009V) and I was wondering if any of you have some advise on how to go about fixing it. Or just give up? 
ASUS provided me a RMA (I believe screen is no longer covered) , but after asking for an estimate on how much it will cost to replace the screen it sounds like I am looking at aver $200 + the "unknown" factors. On Ebay there is a screen assembly (with the top cover) for $300 (not including shipping) for this model. It is in UK and they caution in the specs about this particular Asus model (ux31e ry009v) as having 2 possible different screens factory installed and they are recommending to make sure the screen you need matches their product. I have to go buy a Torx tomorrow to remove the top of my Asus and check for possible part/model number for the screen. But I question if it is worth it.

Why is it that 3 years later (this post started in 2010) is still impossible to find the $80 screen (out of stock) and if you do it is so outrageously expensive (I would not consider any product from Hong Kong or China regardless of the price)?

Please let me know if you have any suggestions/advise. 
Thanks a lot, Olga


----------

